# Ducks



## Coker3203 (Jan 9, 2012)

Trying to figure out what kind of ducks these are. Its a male an female i shot this weekend. My buddy said they where ringnecks? What do yall thank? Let me know..


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 9, 2012)

you should get a bird i.d. book before you shoot an eagle or something. good thing those are ring necks and not eagles.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with Mr. Marsh. Knowing what you're hunting and killing may be a good idea before you start shooting. But yeah they're ring necks.


----------



## hunter797 (Jan 9, 2012)

I shoot the duck first, then worry about what kind it is later!


----------



## Barroll (Jan 9, 2012)

Www.google.com. Then click on images and type in what you want to see. Great site. Try it sometime


----------



## Bustinducks3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Top drake ringneck bottom hin ringneck. To many people on here know it all and can tell what kind of ducks they shoot at from 3 states away. 
They act like they were born geninuses.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 9, 2012)

Bustinducks3 said:


> Top drake ringneck bottom hin ringneck. To many people on here know it all and can tell what kind of ducks they shoot at from 3 states away.
> They act like they were born geninuses.



It's not really being a genius but I and I know a lot of others here can tell what a duck is when it's in range to shoot at. I don't think it's acting out of line or expecting too much to know what you are shooting at and we know 3 states over us out of range.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 9, 2012)

Bustinducks3 said:


> Top drake ringneck bottom hin ringneck. To many people on here know it all and can tell what kind of ducks they shoot at from 3 states away.
> They act like they were born geninuses.



I agree but a ringneck is a fairly common duck species and is actually one of the more predominant birds in Georgia.  If you duck hunt, you need to be able to identify a ringneck.  But we've all been there.  

Duck hunting progression goes from identifying the birds in hand to identifying the birds in flight.  We should all strive to identify birds in hand.  Identifying birds in flight takes a lot of experience.


----------



## Coker3203 (Jan 9, 2012)

IF it Flys its Dies!


----------



## Barroll (Jan 9, 2012)

Is it a Bufflehead?


----------



## tpecho (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice job man, dont worry about what people say. There ducks and you killed em!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 9, 2012)

Hope a person can tell the difference between an eagle and a duck. I mean seriously?


----------



## john.lee (Jan 9, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Hope a person can tell the difference between an eagle and a duck. I mean seriously?



Glad I'm not the only one thinking this!!!!


----------



## across the river (Jan 9, 2012)

tpecho said:


> Nice job man, dont worry about what people say. There ducks and you killed em!



Actually, it is something to worry about.   I understand that people have difficulty identifying birds in flight, but you need to be able to identify a dead bird you have in hand.   The limit on bluebills is two.  If you don't know what a bluebill looks like, then you have no way of following the regulations, which state a limit of two  If the GW finds you with 6, I don't think he will accept " I just don't worry about it" as an excuse.  Congratualtions to the guy on the ducks, and I am not directing this post at him. However, anyone hunting ducks in an area that they may kill more than just a wood duck needs to be able to identify what they might potentially kill.  To say otherwise in my opinion is just ignorant.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a hard time identifying the Black duck I killed earlier this year.. of course this is my first year of hunting but I thought it was a Hen Mallard... got someone with tons of experience to tell me I was wrong and it was better than a Mallard....


----------



## florida boy (Jan 10, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Hope a person can tell the difference between an eagle and a duck. I mean seriously?



too many eagles anyways.....j/k


----------



## 4Scott4 (Jan 10, 2012)

Barroll said:


> Is it a Bufflehead?


----------



## pitbull (Jan 10, 2012)

hunter797 said:


> i shoot the duck first, then worry about what kind it is later!




10-4


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good Lord, guys!  Could you identify all ducks in your bag when you first started out?  I seriously doubt it.

When I killed my first green wing teal, I thought I had killed a young redhead and told my buddies so.  Only when I produced the duck did they set me straight.

Likewise, when I shot my first widgeon, I had to get the field guide out and look at it page by page to figure out what it was.  And when I shot my first ringneck, I would have sworn it was a bluebill just from the colors (no one ever bothered to tell me that ringnecks don't have a ring around their necks, but a ring around their bill, instead!).

Dang, cut the guy some slack!


----------



## Headsortails (Jan 10, 2012)

Ringers look a lot like bluebills and hen redheads. An old duck hunting adage was to wait til you see his eye to shoot then you are within 40 yards of the bird. Under most conditions, you can identify a duck at that range. I can't say I've never made a mistake but they can get you into trouble. It seems like the GW always knows what they are.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 10, 2012)

It seems like the GW always knows what they are.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's a move afoot to outlaw the taking of any mottled ducks (Florida ducks).  I defy anyone to tell the difference between a mottled duck, a black duck or a hen mallard in flight.
> 
> We shoot a fair amount of them on the Mississippi Delta in Louisiana, and if they become protected, the only mallards anyone will ever shoot at will be drake greenheads.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 10, 2012)

lets say you have 3 woodies in the bag already and a group of ducks is flying in on you... if you cant identify what they are within shooting range you have no right to be shooting. If it turns out they are woodies after you've cut em' then you are a law breaker and completely offset the conservation work put in to keep this sport alive. if its "too dark" its too early. This is the only way to follow the LAW. I strive to be an ethical hunter and it gets frustrating when you hear all these folks talk about how they dont care. I remember when i started duck hunting before my first outing i had invested in a field id and did all kinds of research on google images of the most common species in my area. the ringneck displayed in your pictures is one of the easiest ducks to identify.... in hand and in flight. I aint mad atcha but please please please put some time in doing homework.


----------



## chardin2 (Jan 10, 2012)

Some of you are just a bunch of know it alls and punks- dude asked a question about a duck because he was unsure...someone nicely answered him.  That should be it other than a congrats, etc. If all of you big talkers knew half of what you THOUGHT you knew, you wouldn't be trying to use your "so-called wisdon" to dumby down someone who merely asked a question on a site that is supposed to be for hunters helping hunters.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 10, 2012)

helping him learn how to ethically hunt is not so bad is it chardin??? i agree people dont have to be smart butts but rules are made for a reason and accidentally breaking them is not an excuse. they are for everyone to follow. i'm not some big bad punk... trust me... but i do want everyone to follow the rules just as i strive to do. I am not saying mistakes dont happen but to shoot something you have no idea of what it is even when it's in hand is not acceptable, to me and even more inmportantly to a game warden. i dont like pot stiring at all but i do think asking someone to better themselves as a hunter is acceptable.


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 10, 2012)

chardin2 said:


> Some of you are just a bunch of know it alls and punks- dude asked a question about a duck because he was unsure...someone nicely answered him.  That should be it other than a congrats, etc. If all of you big talkers knew half of what you THOUGHT you knew, you wouldn't be trying to use your "so-called wisdon" to dumby down someone who merely asked a question on a site that is supposed to be for hunters helping hunters.



Tell it like it is my hats off to you sir


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 10, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> helping him learn how to ethically hunt is not so bad is it chardin??? i agree people dont have to be smart butts but rules are made for a reason and accidentally breaking them is not an excuse. they are for everyone to follow. i'm not some big bad punk... trust me... but i do want everyone to follow the rules just as i strive to do. I am not saying mistakes dont happen but to shoot something you have no idea of what it is even when it's in hand is not acceptable, to me and even more inmportantly to a game warden. i dont like pot stiring at all but i do think asking someone to better themselves as a hunter is acceptable.



I'll bet you have never made a mistake. How did you identify your birds when you started hunting. Everyone stars somewhere and mistakes will be made. If you have nothing good to say say nothing at all.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 10, 2012)

Ole Crip said:


> I'll bet you have never made a mistake. How did you identify your birds when you started hunting. Everyone stars somewhere and mistakes will be made. If you have nothing good to say say nothing at all.



If you read my post fully and read the one higher up you will notice that it says i STRIVE to be an ehtical hunter and i also said mistakes do happen... i never said i was perfect or that i was big and bad. In this situation it wasnt a mistake. he just didnt know, which is ok as a beginner but not knowing is not an excuse to break a rule... in this case it seems he is ok but what if it wasnt ok. All i am saying is that it is ok to educate yourself to be a better hunter. also my post further up explains how i learned to identify them.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 10, 2012)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> (no one ever bothered to tell me that ringnecks don't have a ring around their necks, but a ring around their bill, instead!).QUOTE]
> 
> There is a real faint almost maroon coloured ring around the neck of the ring neck. It's hard to see but it is there.  But it is real hard for me to tell what kind of bird is coming into the spread at first light.
> 
> I found a picture of the "ring" on a ring neck. Hope this helps..


----------



## levi5002 (Jan 10, 2012)

best advice for those who want to learn to identify birds on the wing. Go to a local DU impoundment or rest area or refuge, and grab you bino's, glass and listen. The Marsh pond off of juliette is a great place, or the Bibb co dump is also another place to be able to watch and learn from the birds themselves. GOOD LUCK GUYS!


----------



## chardin2 (Jan 10, 2012)

nothing wrong with hunting ethically...he shot two of these birds; therefore, he wasn't breaking any rules..even if he didn't know what they were- he was ok..not going to be breaking any laws by shooting 2 of any ducks in GA...my point- ease off the guy..someone posted earlier that he should get something to identify birds- that was a nice gesture..some people just go overboard and they think are innocent and want to fire on everyone that doesn't know everything like they do..


----------



## Bdub (Jan 10, 2012)

Its pretty hard to identify a blue bill from a ringneck in the early moring. Both look pretty similar from above. Back under wings and white bellies. Im pretty sure


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 10, 2012)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> And when I shot my first ringneck, I would have sworn it was a bluebill just from the colors (no one ever bothered to tell me that ringnecks don't have a ring around their necks, but a ring around their bill, instead!).
> 
> Dang, cut the guy some slack!



Ringnecks are named because of the chesnut brown ring around their neck.  They are most easily identified by their bill as you stated above.


----------



## badhaircut13 (Jan 10, 2012)

A ringneck sounds like a little fighter jet coming in too land


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 10, 2012)

chardin2 said:


> nothing wrong with hunting ethically...he shot two of these birds; therefore, he wasn't breaking any rules..even if he didn't know what they were- he was ok..not going to be breaking any laws by shooting 2 of any ducks in GA...my point- ease off the guy..someone posted earlier that he should get something to identify birds- that was a nice gesture..some people just go overboard and they think are innocent and want to fire on everyone that doesn't know everything like they do..



To the original poster i appologize if i came across like a know-it-all and i agree he was certainly safe in this situation from breaking any laws. a good water proof field id is great. if you do shoot a bird in flight that you didnt recognize while in flight make sure you id it quickly and take note of what it looked/flew like before you knocked him in the head.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 10, 2012)

chardin2 said:


> nothing wrong with hunting ethically...he shot two of these birds; therefore, he wasn't breaking any rules..even if he didn't know what they were- he was ok..not going to be breaking any laws by shooting 2 of any ducks in GA...my point- ease off the guy..someone posted earlier that he should get something to identify birds- that was a nice gesture..some people just go overboard and they think are innocent and want to fire on everyone that doesn't know everything like they do..



Any 2 ducks?  What ab black or mottled. Or a can?  Or a fulvous?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 10, 2012)

chardin2 said:


> Some of you are just a bunch of know it alls and punks- dude asked a question about a duck because he was unsure...someone nicely answered him.  That should be it other than a congrats, etc. If all of you big talkers knew half of what you THOUGHT you knew, you wouldn't be trying to use your "so-called wisdon" to dumby down someone who merely asked a question on a site that is supposed to be for hunters helping hunters.



BAHAHA. Get off your high horse! They were just nicely telling the dude to learn what species he was shooting at (its kinda nice to know sometimes).


----------



## chardin2 (Jan 10, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> Any 2 ducks?  What ab black or mottled. Or a can?  Or a fulvous?



I shoot two of those too!! Just messing with these boys


----------



## chardin2 (Jan 10, 2012)

hollywood- I don't have a horse..may I borrow one of yours?..i just shoot fliers...eagles, bluejays, hawks, mosquito, anything that flies..now, go back to training dem dawgs!!


----------



## blazer21 (Jan 10, 2012)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Good Lord, guys!  Could you identify all ducks in your bag when you first started out?  I seriously doubt it.
> 
> When I killed my first green wing teal, I thought I had killed a young redhead and told my buddies so.  Only when I produced the duck did they set me straight.
> 
> ...



X2 Same ole GON waterfowl forum!  An eagle WOW!


----------



## Coker3203 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow guys didnt know a simple question would turn into this! Thanks to everyone who just answered my question an didnt give me a hard time about..


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 10, 2012)

Coker3203 said:


> Wow guys didnt know a simple question would turn into this! Thanks to everyone who just answered my question an didnt give me a hard time about..



Hey PM me your address and I will send you a Duck ID book to put in your blind bag. This way you dont have to ask this question again. Over look all these guys, They cant help thierself.


----------

